# Layering and staying warm...



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,
For deer hunting I'm usually in a blind with walls and mostly out of the wind. I have thermal under layer followed by a couple wicking shirts, then a wool sweater and a outer windproof shell.

How do you guys stay warm? Getting off the ground and staying dry is key. In the last couple years I have gotten a pair of scent free pull on boots and my toes have stayed warmer longer.

I have a nice pair of winter bibs, I need to get a warmer parka, but I'm a little worried about layering and using a parka.

Lets hear how you stay warm in winter stands.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I would say your pretty good for warm clothing, all I can add is over 70% of heat loss is through your head so wear some sort of head gear I like the warm beanie style hats.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You can layer on the head gear and pull off some if you get too hot. A parka would be good but, a lot of them are stuffed with down and that is a problem when it gets wet or remains compressed for long times. I have found Wiggy's is the best and it is not cheap. The life of the parka will probaly out last you and care is real simple. Wash it when you want to with what ever soap you want and it will last a long time.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Under Armour best thing ever.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Under Armour best thing ever.


That's all I ever use anymore. Under Armour 4.0. You don't need many layers at all. The most efficient in getting moisture away fast. That's the key IMO. Lots of trial and error to find this out. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Head, hands, and feet. When they are warm the rest is too.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Head, hands, and feet. When they are warm the rest is too.


Yup thats about it. Now if I can find a pair of gloves that can keep my hands warm in below 0 temps I will buy stock in that company. In other words lots of air activated hand warmers.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Top of head, back of neck, hands, and kidneys. Keep those spots warm, and you're good to go.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wool and down are still at the top of the list, I've also used the modern stuff and its great for wicking moisture if you put yourself in that situation -- sweating up a storm is not good if you're then going to be sitting anywhere for awhile in the cold. I don't wear socks in my liner boots But then again I have a top quality liner.
I also follow YD's theory -- head,hands and feet.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's some info I found. Backs up what the pros on here say.... http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/deer-hunting/articlecontent/12/2011/3114/the-cold-facts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I also try to stay well hydrated. The water in your system acts like insulation...sort of.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You're exactly right there. If your not hydrated enough in any situation you're dead. Learned that in the service. I'm usually cooked if my toes get cold. Did use the hand warmers in my boots last year and that did help alot. I never go out without them. I buy them in bulk from Sam's they're lifesavers.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I will share this while I am thinking about it.

I own a set of Scent-lok BaseSlayers and and they are the warmest thermals I have ever owned. BUT.... if I take 30 steps in these things, I sweat. When I sweat, it's like wearing a plastic bag... the sweat just hangs on me. This is the exact opposite of how these are advertised. They are supposed to have wicking technology, etc. They do NOT. I think wearing cotton would be safer than these things in the cold.

At a buck fifty a set, I thought this info could be valuable to someone.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's not good. They are pretty spendy too. I have the lighter base layers by them and have no trouble but that's when the weather is decent too. Sometimes a brand name doesn't mean crap. Thanks for the heads up Chris. I'll definitely stick with my Under Armour.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> Yup thats about it. Now if I can find a pair of gloves that can keep my hands warm in below 0 temps I will buy stock in that company. In other words lots of air activated hand warmers.


 Go to a place that sell name brand snowmobiles-- they'll have you want.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I will share this while I am thinking about it.
> 
> I own a set of Scent-lok BaseSlayers and and they are the warmest thermals I have ever owned. BUT.... if I take 30 steps in these things, I sweat. When I sweat, it's like wearing a plastic bag... the sweat just hangs on me. This is the exact opposite of how these are advertised. They are supposed to have wicking technology, etc. They do NOT. I think wearing cotton would be safer than these things in the cold.
> 
> At a buck fifty a set, I thought this info could be valuable to someone.


 A store that specializes in Mountain climbing apparel will have the best in long-johns, combinations etc. for you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought a pair of wool long johns a few years back,(for when it hits 40*) they're not to heavy and if i do sweat they still retain my heat. They are not itchy either.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Cabelas has all of the different layers that yo could want or need.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep, +1, Cabelas has all the cold weather gear I use. The Cabelas gortex/thinsulate gloves work good too!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wear a pair of under armor base layer 3, under some loose fitting sweat pants under a bib overalls with dry plus (like goretex) in them; works wonders in almost all temps. I unzip my legs partway down and walk in with cool air entering keeping me from sweating, then sit and as I cool off I rezip my legs. When bitter cold (-15 to -20ish) it requires 2 pair of sweats--and an occasional moving to keep the toes under circulation. PS dont breathe when scoping or blow your breath downward-- it forms frost on your lens!


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

My go-to winter layering is Under Armour cold gear base layer and Ayton top/bottom shell with a nice cozy fleece mid layer. Also gloves, socks, beanie and hood (all AU) as well. Add insulated snow boots and I am set. It allows me to hike to my stand, call, and hike to my followup stands throughout the day. Where I hunt, there is a lot of ground to cover where vehicles are not practical. The UA performance cold gear works extremely well for my bivy hunting adventures. If the temps rise above 40 degrees, I just remove the fleece layers and I am good up to around 55 degrees.


----------

